# id plz



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

can sum id this is it a red or a cariba, the lfs are asking me to id it for them, idont know what it is, so i asked u guys.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

oops forgot the pic!!!

it was sold to them from their dealer as 'black spot piarnha'


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Certainly appears to be a Pygocentrus. To young to know for certain, but if your fish exhibits "red eyes" then likely P. nattereri. Hard to say from your photo as it can give a false color reading.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ok thnx


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

how many did you brought?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

can u take a better pic?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a little natt to me. I have seen a few small cariba and they have the humeral spot they are known for at a really young age.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rock: looks like a natt


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't Natts usually have more spots?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sccavee Posted on Feb 25 2004, 04:01 AM
> Don't Natts usually have more spots?


 Spots develop individually per fish and not carved in concrete.


----------

